# Общий раздел > Чувства >  ПозитиФчик

## Asteriks

*Поделись улыбкою своей...

Расскажите здесь что-нибудь хорошее, приятное, поделитесь своими успехами, своей радостью, чтобы зашедший сюда с плохим настроением человек  вышел повеселевшим!*

----------


## Akasey

позитиФФчику захотелось? получите!

----------


## Stych

Улыбнись!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

ггг

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

качайте и позитивное настроение каждое утро вам ОБЕСПЕЧЕНО!!!!!

----------


## Stych

Еще улыбок!!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

вот чуть чуть


*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## Stych

Во время просмотра этого ролика возможно медленное сползание под стол от смеха.

Действие происходит в Красноярске во время съемок репортажа про роупджампинг (прыжки с динамической веревкой на "маятник".) Типовая девятиэтажка - парень, Иван, прыгает с дома в первый раз. Прыжки организовала команда "Флаинг-Фрик" , освещали события сотрудники ГТРК "Красноярск"

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Приношу рекорды.
Сегодня в моем присутствии зарегистрирован рекорд посещаемости форума.
Вот, похвастался.:1111193566::thumbup:oast::this::hi::dance2:

----------


## Sanych

Жаль только что рекорды гостями поставлены. Вот если б они все ещё зарегались и комменты писали было б вообще гуд

----------


## vova230

Саныч, ты давай позитифчик не порти. Нагнал негативу. Радуемся тому что есть, а то могло ведь быть и хуже.

----------


## Stych

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Почему то это вызывает у меня позитивные чувства.... Серия "Золотые человечки"

----------


## vova230

Очень даже интересно. Золото всегда вызывает позитив. Возникли интересные мысли

А я только что новый диск установил на 500 Гб

----------


## HARON

Для меня позитивом было бы если б все ГАИшники ездили бы вот на таких тачках.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Наш цех взял первое место в заводском конкурсе самодеятельности, а я завоевал второе в номинации "Чтецы"!

----------


## Sanych

> Наш цех взял первое место в заводском конкурсе самодеятельности, а я завоевал второе в номинации "Чтецы"!


Молодец, :aleksey_01:

----------


## Властелин

А я люблю босиком по лужам пройтись особенно летом. А в детстве у деда в деревне по росе коров пас, но не босиком, а в сандалях на босу ногу, чтобы ноги не поколоть. кайф

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

А я вот подумал, ведь в каждом позитиве можно найти негатив и наоборот

----------


## Asteriks

Песня тоже может быть позитиФчиком. Когда-то мне её подарил один широкоизвестный в узких кругах форумчанин. Что-то давно я её не слушала, значит, весело живу! А кому не весело, слушайте!

*Башаков. "Будь счастлив!"*

http://megashare.by/download.php?id=2EF6ED64

Это *Руки Вверх*. Тоже прикольная песенка. _"Детская"_ называется. 

http://megashare.by/download.php?id=1FD4DC0E

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Asteriks

Продолжим тему позитива. 
Сейчас закинем что-нибудь сюда.

----------


## Irina

Улыбайтесь!!!

----------


## Irina

> Остальным пользователям нечем поделиться...((( У всех только НЕГАТИВ по жизни...


У меня недавно был негатив по поводу компа, но потом я вспомнила свой первый компьютер под названием "Байт". Сейчас этот аппарат может вызвать только Улыбочку!!!!

----------


## Asteriks

А я зуб сегодня полечила! Но что-то мне кажется, что зуб лечили тот, а  пломба вроде не на том месте, где ей положено было бы быть))) И всего семейства родных и двоюродных карточки были в регистратуре, а моей не было))) Что позитивного? Ну, так полечила вроде бы! А боюсь бор-машины с детства, какая бы она ни была. Радуюсь теперь!

----------


## Irina

А я радуюсь что ничего лечить ненужно и всем того же желаюp:

----------


## vova230



----------


## Alex

*Лучше поставь перед собой,**
ну хотя бы в мыслях и все желание наверняка пройдет*

----------


## Alex

*Для любителей полетать на метле приходит расслабление – скоро полет*


*Круг общения весьма изыскан*

----------


## Alex



----------


## Asteriks

Не так сама картинка меня прельстила, как подпись к ней. Написал человек: "Молодёжжжжжжь"

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Радость так радость!:3656363:

----------


## Asteriks

Ого! 
А вот вам текстового позитивчика немножко


> 1. Я не флиртую - я оттачиваю мастерство общения.
> 2. Я не пью - я дегустирую.
> 3. Я не сплю - я отдыхаю.
> 4. Я не ошибаюсь - я принимаю рискованные решения.
> 5. Я не опаздываю - меня задерживают важные дела.
> 6. Я не лгу - я веду себя дипломатично.
> 7. Я не боюсь - я поступаю предусмотрительно.
> 8. Я не люблю сплетен - я просто выслушиваю мнения.
> 9. Я не беру взяток - я принимаю знаки благодарности.
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

*Лист пленки размером 120х20 см доступен в оригинальном цвете, а также шоколадном, оранжевом, желтом и гламур-розовом. Одна упаковка обойдется желающим в 50 рублей (около 1.5$). Реализаторы принимают минимальный заказ в 10 упаковок и обеспечивают курьерскую доставку по Москве.

Необычный продукт вывело на рынок рекламное агентство Бегемот.

Напомним, в январе пузырчатой пленке исполнилось 50 лет. Изначально она была изобретена нью-йоркским дизайнером как обои, однако позже производителям пришла в голову более удачная идея - использовать ее как упаковочный материал*.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

